# near record tuna.



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hellava sleigh ride!
http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091106/NEWS/911060327


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats nuts


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa.....*

That thing would have scared the :spam: out of me!!!!!!!!!!!



"You can't always count on failure. Sometimes, in spite of your best efforts, you succeed."


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Must have been one hell of a ride


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

OBX_Rat said:


> Must have been one hell of a ride


Yeah man..........Great lookin fish.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice post. I imagine that was a whole lot of crazy in a kayak. Anybody know how far he had to paddle off of Race Point?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The CapeCast video of the weigh-in is awesome. The fish just keeps coming out of that car!

Evan


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

One helluvafish my hats off to him, wish I was close enough to share some sake with 'em... Well done and hope the next one is even bigger

Congrats on the catch, Tim


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Incredible!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*link*

heres link too weigh in if anybody had trouble tryin too find it http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091106/MEDIA0302/911069984/-1/COMM17


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

did you see his kayak!?! 








http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/23/sports/23fishing.html?emc=eta1


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

With his rod clipped to a harness on his chest, he better hope he doesn't tip on one of his sleigh rides.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats just SICK!!!!!!!!!! Great story and video.


----------

